# Smoked chicken and bacon pizza with a surprise. And Q-view.



## mdboatbum (Aug 9, 2017)

Last night was pizza night.

I'd decided to be lazy and use the store bought "pizza dough in a bag" that my local grocery store always has. Unless I'm looking for it, then they're miraculously sold out. My wife said to just get Pillsbury pizza dough, which made my soul ache a little, but luckily they were sold out of that too.

So I informed the aforementioned wife that dinner would be pushed back an hour or so and whipped up a batch of my quick and easy pizza dough. It's basically Amish white bread with a little extra olive oil and a little less sugar. It makes for a pretty soft dough, but I kinda like it. It's similar to Domino's crust. Ok, you pizza snobs out there can cuss me now.

I'd had an idea to make this pizza a little different.













fullsizeoutput_261.jpeg



__ mdboatbum
__ Aug 9, 2017






I stretched the dough over my favorite pizza pan (the lid to the Imusa 32qt pot with the handle removed) and put little smokies all the way around the perimeter. Then folded the dough over them.













fullsizeoutput_260.jpeg



__ mdboatbum
__ Aug 9, 2017






Then brushed on some BBQ sauce













fullsizeoutput_25f.jpeg



__ mdboatbum
__ Aug 9, 2017






Then added some dice smoked thigh meat













fullsizeoutput_25c.jpeg



__ mdboatbum
__ Aug 9, 2017






Then some sharp cheddar













fullsizeoutput_25b.jpeg



__ mdboatbum
__ Aug 9, 2017


















fullsizeoutput_25d.jpeg



__ mdboatbum
__ Aug 9, 2017


















fullsizeoutput_25e.jpeg



__ mdboatbum
__ Aug 9, 2017






And finally some crispy bacon. Then baked it for 15 minutes at 450°. As you can see, the little smokies were a nice little surprise in the crust.

I'm gonna call this one a win.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 9, 2017)

Hot damn! I like where your heads at with this one! 

Point


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks HH! It was really delicious.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 9, 2017)

Still not sold on chicken pizza, but that one is starting to spark an interest...hmmmmm. point for sure.

Chris


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 9, 2017)

Honestly chicken pizza isn't my favorite either. But the smokiness of the chicken and the bacon work pretty well.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 9, 2017)

Boy, I used to be SUCH a pizza snob, believing only certain items belonged on anything called a pizza.  That's all changed, and man-oh-man MBB, that pizza looks FANTASTIC!


----------



## floridasteve (Aug 9, 2017)

Never tried a pizza from scratch, but that looked wonderful!  I bet it's also be good with pulled pork!  

:points:


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 9, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Boy, I used to be SUCH a pizza snob, believing only certain items belonged on anything called a pizza.  That's all changed, and man-oh-man MBB, that pizza looks FANTASTIC!


Thanks!! I used to be the same way, but then I decided it was ok to be a little creative with pizza.


FloridaSteve said:


> Never tried a pizza from scratch, but that looked wonderful! I bet it's also be good with pulled pork!


It's not only tasty, but really satisfying to make it all from scratch. And it's really pretty easy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 9, 2017)

What an awesome idea!

Now you have me thinking of all kinds of things I could put in the crust!

Point worthy pizza for sure!

Congrats on making the carousel!

Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 9, 2017)

carousel is where this pizza belongs!


----------



## driedstick (Aug 9, 2017)

awesome job!!!


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 9, 2017)

WOW! Thanks everyone for the kind words and the points!!


----------



## griz400 (Aug 9, 2017)

very nice pie................


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 9, 2017)

Fantastic job.  Your "surprise" crust was a great idea!

Points!

Ed


----------



## b-one (Aug 9, 2017)

Great looking pizza! I really like the hidden smokies!


----------



## damascusmaker (Aug 10, 2017)

killer job, point.


----------



## lovethemeats (Aug 10, 2017)

Do you offer take out? Damn thats some good looking pizza you had. Good job on the dinner.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 10, 2017)

That's not a pizza for those people that eat slices but leave the crust on their plate. [emoji]128514[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 10, 2017)

Now that's a great pizza, MD.  I'd eat that any day.  Love the smokies in the crust--even I would eat that crust.

POINT

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 10, 2017)

That looks great.

We make a bbq chicken pizza alot.

Doesnt look near that good.

POINTS


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 11, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> What an awesome idea!
> 
> Now you have me thinking of all kinds of things I could put in the crust!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al!! I've been thinking about that too. I think a little cheese with the smokies would be a step up. Or maybe pulled pork.


hillbillyrkstr said:


> carousel is where this pizza belongs!


Thank you so much!


driedstick said:


> awesome job!!!


Thanks, it was fun.


griz400 said:


> very nice pie................


Thanks!!


Uncle Eddie said:


> Fantastic job.  Your "surprise" crust was a great idea!
> 
> Points!
> 
> Ed


I wish I could take credit for it, but I'd heard someone, somewhere talking about hot dogs in pizza crust as a joke. But it got me thinking...


b-one said:


> Great looking pizza! I really like the hidden smokies!


Thank you!


damascusmaker said:


> killer job, point.


Thanks!


lovethemeats said:


> Do you offer take out? Damn thats some good looking pizza you had. Good job on the dinner.


30 minutes or less or the next one's free!


Rings R Us said:


> That's not a pizza for those people that eat slices but leave the crust on their plate. [emoji]128514[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]


Funny, I hadn't told the wife about the surprise crust. She did just what you said. I Told her to take a bite and she looked like she'd just discovered buried treasure.


GaryHibbert said:


> Now that's a great pizza, MD.  I'd eat that any day.  Love the smokies in the crust--even I would eat that crust.
> 
> POINT
> 
> Gary


Thank you Gary!! Try it out, it's easy and really good.


c farmer said:


> That looks great.
> 
> We make a bbq chicken pizza alot.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! I try to make things look like I picture them in my head. It works out maybe 1 in 500 times :)


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 11, 2017)

MBB, Great looking pizza, you'll have Peyton Manning doing commercials for you instead of for Papa Johns ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  point


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 13, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> MBB, Great looking pizza, you'll have Peyton Manning doing commercials for you instead of for Papa Johns ! :icon_biggrin:  point



HAHA!! Thanks CM. I was wondering why he keeps calling. [emoji]128516[/emoji]


----------



## burgerbob (Aug 14, 2017)

Mighty fine looking pizza, going to have to keep this in mind for the next time we make one.  Points!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 15, 2017)

That looks like a winner!

I saw an advertisement over the weekend for one of the large pizza delivery chains that has a new special that is made with chicken sausage. It looked good, but rarely ever order delivery pizza. I was inspired. Now this! Point


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 15, 2017)

BurgerBob said:


> Mighty fine looking pizza, going to have to keep this in mind for the next time we make one.  Points!


Thanks!! Hope it turns out well.


Browneyesvictim said:


> That looks like a winner!
> 
> I saw an advertisement over the weekend for one of the large pizza delivery chains that has a new special that is made with chicken sausage. It looked good, but rarely ever order delivery pizza. I was inspired. Now this! Point


Thanks! Give it a try. Just look up a basic pizza dough. It's not difficult, just a little time consuming.


----------



## humdinger (Aug 23, 2017)

That looks crazy good bum!


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 24, 2017)

Humdinger said:


> That looks crazy good bum!



Thank you!!


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 25, 2017)

A friend of mine laid down a challenge. He saw the pizza and said " you should make a pretzel crust". 

Gee thanks. 

I know he didn't realize what he was doing to my brain. He was just referring  to a now defunct hot dog stand that used to have these insanely delicious pretzel buns. I'd figured out how to make the buns, but it required dunking them in a boiling alkaline solution. Not going to pe possible with a whole pizza. 

So I put my thinking cap on. Finally came up with a simple solution. If I can't bring the pizza to the boiling pot of baking soda infused water, I'll just do it the other way 'round. I ended up just brushing the boiling water/baking soda solution on the crust after I'd rolled the sausages in it. Then sprinkled kosher salt on. 

The result:












IMG_3523.JPG



__ mdboatbum
__ Aug 25, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 25, 2017)

[emoji]129299[/emoji] neat. Lol.. 
You could use a paella pan with a round grill grate in it to shape out pizza dough and pour in hot water. Like for pretzels. The grate would allow water under and when yo lift it out it would also be a drying rack. 
Then put the pan back over the dough on the grate and flip it off back into the paella pan to be shaped better for baking. [emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 25, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> [emoji]129299[/emoji] neat. Lol..
> You could use a paella pan with a round grill grate in it to shape out pizza dough and pour in hot water. Like for pretzels. The grate would allow water under and when yo lift it out it would also be a drying rack.
> Then put the pan back over the dough on the grate and flip it off back into the paella pan to be shaped better for baking. [emoji]128526[/emoji]


I thought of using my big cast iron skillet. This was less fuss and gave me the color and texture I was after. Good idea though.


----------



## normonster (Aug 25, 2017)

In my mouth please.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 25, 2017)

Normonster said:


> In my mouth please.


"That's what......"

Oh nevermind.


----------



## normonster (Aug 25, 2017)

Mdboatbum said:


> "That's what......"
> 
> Oh nevermind.


haha...


----------



## shhaker (Aug 29, 2017)

it is amazing with PP :P


----------



## shhaker (Aug 29, 2017)

looks amazing


----------



## tropics (Jan 22, 2018)

Why is this in General ?


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 24, 2018)

tropics said:


> Why is this in General ?



I can't remember where I put it originally. Guess I screwed up?


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 25, 2018)

Yum! That looks awesome! Point for sure!


----------

